# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  recording please?

## kamka

could a native speaker of russian record the following words for me? please??? it's really important, as I'm trying to prove my point to someone 
еще щенок щотка ищу объявления язык  
I'd really greatly appreciate it.
thanks in advance!

----------


## andrewsco

Perhaps this should be moved to the new audio lounge? 
Andy

----------


## MasterAdmin

moved   ::  
щотка must be spelled as *щётка*

----------


## fantom605

Is there a word еще ?? 
  Or is it ещё? 
 -Fantom

----------


## ReDSanchous

There's ещё in Russian. But sometimes people don't feel like using the letter ё and write е instead of it. As far as I am aware, Karamzin, a Russian writer/(maybe)philosopher, was the first to add the letter ё to the Russian alphabet.

----------


## kamka

sorry for the hassle I caused by posting it in the wrong section.   ::  
anyhow, yes, I meant ещё, but since my russian keyboard is weird and it doesn't always want to co-operate when it comes to writing the 'ё' letter (actually, hardly ever is a better one), and I was told that it's ok to write e instead, I just wrote еще. 
MasterAdmin - thanks for correcting that, I didn't realize  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Is there a word еще ?? 
>   Or is it ещё? 
>  -Fantom

 Nobody writes ещё whether in books, news papers, and else.

----------


## Darobat

> Originally Posted by fantom605  Is there a word еще ?? 
>   Or is it ещё? 
>  -Fantom   Nobody writes ещё whether in books, news papers, and else.

 From what I've seen in my studies thus far, nobody uses the letter ё.  It is only used in books for foreigners.  Even the little kiddy books I have just use е. 
щетка = щётка
ее = её
землей = землёй
еж = ёж 
etc.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I wouldn't worry too much over whether or not to *write*  ё. Writing essays in Russian, I prefer not to use it simply because text seems more formal without ё. Don't forget that you must *pronounce* it.

----------


## Gerty

> could a native speaker of russian record the following words for me? please??? it's really important, as I'm trying to prove my point to someone 
> еще щенок щотка ищу объявления язык  
> I'd really greatly appreciate it.
> thanks in advance!

 Here you are:

----------


## Paxan

> Originally Posted by kamka  could a native speaker of russian record the following words for me? please??? it's really important, as I'm trying to prove my point to someone 
> еще щенок щотка ищу объявления язык  
> I'd really greatly appreciate it.
> thanks in advance!   Here you are:

 Nice try

----------


## Paxan

> Originally Posted by kamka  could a native speaker of russian record the following words for me? please??? it's really important, as I'm trying to prove my point to someone 
> еще щенок щотка ищу объявления язык  
> I'd really greatly appreciate it.
> thanks in advance!   Here you are:

 Nice try

----------


## Gerty

Pardon... 
Well, I don't know why it's not here

----------


## ReDSanchous

That's my try!   ::  
Hope that will help you!

----------


## kamka

спасибо!  :: 
it really helped me a lot  ::  :*

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Spiderkat        Originally Posted by fantom605  Is there a word еще ?? 
>   Or is it ещё? 
>  -Fantom   Nobody writes ещё whether in books, news papers, and else.   From what I've seen in my studies thus far, nobody uses the letter ё.  It is only used in books for foreigners.  Even the little kiddy books I have just use е. 
> щетка = щётка
> ее = её
> землей = землёй
> еж = ёж 
> etc.

 I used to think this. But having been to Russia it was written Ё alot more than you would think. 
Like I saw an advert for a billboard for Liptons *Зелёный чай* complete with dots. 
Also in my Russian copy of Bulgakov's Master i Margarita, they write the Ё in an unfamiliar surname, but leave it off *еще*. 
Also I heard that when people write they add the dots more often than in printing. 
So when people say "In Russia they NEVER write ё, they are exagorating."

----------


## Rtyom

Write ё everytime. There are so many things to get confused with without the dots. Ё must have its credit as the letter of our alphabet. I always write or type it. I also have a program to search all e's in a text and replace them with ё's. That's the passion of mine for the letter that has gone too far! :b 
Just think of the difference these two little dots can bring forth: 
давайте все передохнём. Давайте все передохнем. 
Huh?

----------


## Rtyom

> Also in my Russian copy of Bulgakov's Master i Margarita, they write the Ё in an unfamiliar surname, but leave it off *еще*.

 The word еще as a particle had been in use long ago. Now it is completely ousted with ещё.

----------


## ReDSanchous

HA-HA!!!!!   ::     That's so funny! Like I said, I sometimes avoid writing the letter ё because, to my way of thinking, ё makes text seem more informal.

----------


## Rtyom

> HA-HA!!!!!      That's so funny! Like I said, I sometimes avoid writing the letter ё because, to my way of thinking, ё makes text seem more informal.

 It's a strange viewpoint. Who told you that?

----------


## ReDSanchous

No one. That's my opinion. I guess it's wrong but the fact that it's wrong is unlikely to change my point of view. Silly, yeah?

----------


## TATY

Fortunately in Ukrainian they aren't lazy, and always distinguish І and Ї.
Also in Belorussian, the dots are compulsoary. But who speaks that anyway.

----------


## Rtyom

> No one. That's my opinion. I guess it's wrong but the fact that it's wrong is unlikely to change my point of view. Silly, yeah?

 That drives my thinking to that that people stick to the past more often and with great strength. The history of planet Earth and almost every inhabitant so far. It takes a lot to change one's mind, that I wanted to say.

----------


## skywalker

Sure

----------

